# Well one text message you HATE to see!!!!!



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Guy at lease got the big 10 I've been hunting for 2 year with my bow have had encounters just couldn't get on him....I know I know perks of bow hunting but I don't think I would change it


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Yep, I'd have been hunting that one too!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice. That's racks got character.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*yep*



Flight Cancelled said:


> Guy at lease got the big 10 I've been hunting for 2 year with my bow have had encounters just couldn't get on him....I know I know perks of bow hunting but I don't think I would change it


 yep see it all the time , atleast you didnt bow him and have it run off neaver to be seen again , very nice buck :brew: to the shooter


----------



## txrdkng (Jan 9, 2013)

You owe him a nice bottle of scotch for getting it done for you! :rotfl:


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*You took a knife to a gun fight.*

Choices and consequences.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

That SUX bro...


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Man that sux wish you could have got him!!!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

OUCH! Was a worthy adversary though!


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

That sux.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I think most of us that have hunted for some time have been in the same situation, it sucks but it's just part of hunting. I've been on both sides, one side is way better than the other.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes I knew the consequences of bow hunting a deer like this but that's hunting...it just sux period lot of hrs in the stand and sleepless nights...just glad someone on my lease got him and not the drunk trigger happy neighbors that shoot anything


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea, I am hoping I don't get one of those this week... Got word today that a big main frame 8 with deep forked G2's that was passed on several times last year finally showed on one of the game cameras and has grown significantly... low 130's last year and now mid 150's... still waiting for the pics to be sent... 2 guys at lease till Friday and one through the weekend.... And this is one we all want... I'm gonna jump every time I get a text! Ain't huntin' fun!!!

Rick


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Great outlook, but tough luck....maybe you got another deer roaming around for you that you haven't seen yet that's a better buck that you get a shot off on..


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

That was sure a good one... Might be your turn next time..


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Nice deer. Great you stay'd true to your commitment!

I had something simlar happen a couple years back. I pasted on the deer below the week before Thanksgiving, under the feeder at 18 yards...also with my bow, in hopes my wife would get a shot at him. It would have been my best buck ever! She did, but missed. The only deer she ever missed...still to this date. Fellow lease member shot it 3 days later.


----------



## bumblebee2 (Feb 1, 2013)

I feel for ya bro...
I been huntin that deer for 30 years!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow. How long are those beams?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> wow. How long are those beams?


idk width was 19-1/2"inside scored 146


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Nice deer where yall hunting at?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

San augustine


----------

